# Big payday looms for big man Nene



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

> Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler and Samuel Dalembert each averaged about $10 million in new deals with New York, Chicago and Philadelphia. Even the underachieving Kwame Brown reeled in $8 million per year from the Los Angeles Lakers. What that means locally is the Nuggets' Nene is going to get paid. A lot. Whether it's now, or later.
> 
> "If he's on the market next summer with the year I think he's going to have, I think he's going to be in great position," his agent, Michael Coyne, said Wednesday.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

he definitately wont walk for nothing, but I hope we extend him before october 31st. I think around 9 million is fair but his agent will be asking for 11 or 12 million a year. For an extension he only deserves 9 million. On the open market (barring injury) next summer he could bring 10 million. but i think he might take 9 million over 5 years guaranteed now and avoid the risk. Im sure Kiki will be starting around 7 or 8 million in his extension talks


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

They should have traded him, but I expect Kiki to extend his contract.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> They should have traded him.


and your reasoning?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> and your reasoning?


Nene seems to have a big value around the league (the Nets wanted him in the K-Mart trade and the Pierce vs Nene and Dre trade seems to indicate this).

The Nuggets still needs a SG in orther to be a real championship contender, Kiki had the chance to get this final piece this summer.


----------



## Peetus (Apr 4, 2005)

I think he is gone by the end of the year. The nuggets still have a glarring need at SG and I think he will be packaged with one of the PG to bring someone in.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

They wont trade Nene in my opinion. We shall see, I could be sorely mistaken. At this point though if you won't trade Nene for Pierce who else out there warrants a trade for Nene ? Pierce would of fixed the wing/SG position on this team or at least upgraded it significantly. Also this team has a chance to really come together and do something special.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

23AirJordan said:


> They wont trade Nene in my opinion. We shall see, I could be sorely mistaken. At this point though if you won't trade Nene for Pierce who else out there warrants a trade for Nene ? Pierce would of fixed the wing/SG position on this team or at least upgraded it significantly. Also this team has a chance to really come together and do something special.


They should pull the trigger on that Pierce trade IMO.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> They should pull the trigger on that Pierce trade IMO.


I agree with you 100 percent.

Nene has the potential to be a special player. I guess he is just testing our patience....lol :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> They should pull the trigger on that Pierce trade IMO.


I don't believe it was Denver's call. Boston likely is the one that backed away from it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Quality Interior Depth is the key in the playoffs to getting out of the West with TD in San Antonio. Why would the Nuggets give up the player that gives them a positional advantage over most teams for a SG?

Defense at the SG position is more important for playoff success than offense. Somebody on the Nuggets needs to be able to defend Manu.


----------



## Peetus (Apr 4, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Quality Interior Depth is the key in the playoffs to getting out of the West with TD in San Antonio. Why would the Nuggets give up the player that gives them a positional advantage over most teams for a SG?
> 
> Defense at the SG position is more important for playoff success than offense. Somebody on the Nuggets needs to be able to defend Manu.


True but the Nuggets need another scorer. Melo can't do it alone and teams were focusing purely on shutting him down. We need a good 1 2 punch. We've got the 1 we just need a good shooter that will make teams take their focus off of Melo.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Peetus said:


> True but the Nuggets need another scorer. Melo can't do it alone and teams were focusing purely on shutting him down. We need a good 1 2 punch. We've got the 1 we just need a good shooter that will make teams take their focus off of Melo.


Give the team time to get healthy. Remember, Kenyon and Nene weren't effective in the playoffs.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Lets not get into the Manu talk...

Nene needs to prove he's worth big $ in my opinion. He still has the "potential", but the clock is ticking buddy.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan, im going with you on this. Big men are valuable for a reason (foyle contract example of what teams will pay). You stated why so no reason to repeat.

Peetus wings and two guards are a dime a dozen. Needing a two guard doesnt mean we need to do anything with Nene. This team is in position right now to make trades and not send Nene. Example being the stockpiling of point guards.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I agree with a lot of everyone is saying on both sides. One thing though is that Pierce is more valuable right now IMO than Nene right now against any team. However I would only trade Nene for a superstar wing/SG player. I would in no way trade him for any one less talented than Pierce. There is only a handful of guys worth giving Nene up for and for me Pierce is one of them. Maybe you all don't think Pierce is an incredible superstar, but I do. Anyway Hopefully Nene will show us something special this season.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

Agreed that Nene should only be traded for a guaranteed impact player ala Pierce, at a minimum. The thing about trading Nene is he's not making much right now, and since the Nuggets can't absorb more than 25% of salary's in a trade, it will be difficult for the Nuggets to get enough value back without adding more players. If the Nuggets play as well as expected, I really don't expect him to be traded.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Triple_Single said:


> Agreed that Nene should only be traded for a guaranteed impact player ala Pierce, at a minimum. The thing about trading Nene is he's not making much right now, and since the Nuggets can't absorb more than 25% of salary's in a trade, it will be difficult for the Nuggets to get enough value back without adding more players. If the Nuggets play as well as expected, I really don't expect him to be traded.


This season looms large for Nene and the Nuggets for so many different things. I'm just hoping Nene finally reaches some of his potential this season. By the way I wan't people to know that I think Nene as of last season and right now is still very very good. It's just I think he could be great!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> One thing though is that Pierce is more valuable right now IMO than Nene right now against any team. However I would only trade Nene for a superstar wing/SG player. I would in no way trade him for any one less talented than Pierce.


This is a true point, but do you see the Nuggets having enough depth at the 4 and 5 positions to allow them to be able to trade Nene?

Can undersized Elson (skinny), Najera (height), and Kleiza (height / experience) hold the fort in Nene's absence? I don't think they can. Nene is too valuable to trade. If Camby or Martin go down without Nene the Nuggets go down as well, with Nene the Nuggets are still able to function.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> This is a true point, but do you see the Nuggets having enough depth at the 4 and 5 positions to allow them to be able to trade Nene?
> 
> Can undersized Elson (skinny), Najera (height), and Kleiza (height / experience) hold the fort in Nene's absence? I don't think they can. Nene is too valuable to trade. If Camby or Martin go down without Nene the Nuggets go down as well, with Nene the Nuggets are still able to function.


Are bench players can't duplicate what Nene brings off the bench. However if we had a big time play maker/scorer type wing it would be enough to stop the bleeding left by Nene. Also keep in mind Elson is a very solid back up. No he isn't Nene, but he is a hustle guy with a decent game.

However it would be a big loss and we would need to look for someone other than Elson to come off the bench to help Martin/Camby. I would pull the triger still for Pierce over Nene at this point. Although I really can see why you wouldn't. Nene is a solid player that has the potential to be something special. Great size and can hold his own on defense. Just hope the rest of his game comes along this season. By the way I'm a huge Nene fan and if this year works out with Vo/DerMarr/Buckner combo at the SG/wing spot than no more talk from me about finding an all star level SG/Wing player.

Now I'm just ready to see this team come together and get the season rolling.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Can the team afford to spend 9 to 12 million on the 3rd big man? That seems very steep


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

kamego said:


> Can the team afford to spend 9 to 12 million on the 3rd big man? That seems very steep


Good question. They would need more inside help, is 9 - 12 million the cheapest for a back up ?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Good question. They would need more inside help, is 9 - 12 million the cheapest for a back up ?


I think Nene will garner somewhere in the 8-10 million dollar range. But he might sign a deal for less years and less money to hopefully get close to a max type deal if he pans out in another 2-3 years? 

Thoughts?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> I think Nene will garner somewhere in the 8-10 million dollar range. But he might sign a deal for less years and less money to hopefully get close to a max type deal if he pans out in another 2-3 years?
> 
> Thoughts?


If it was a shorter term deal, I could see the team overpaying for him just to keep the bench solid. Anything other then that and you have to seriously start wondering about the cap situtation. Which will be something to talk about if Nene gets close to 10 million and then Melo maxes out in a bit.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody know the status of Nene right now? I don't believe he played in the pre-season game against NO.


----------

